# send documents from melbourne to Cebu



## djdba188 (May 7, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has done this and what method they used - I need a secure confirmed delivery.

Note UPS quoted me $140 !! so obviously looking for something cheaper.


Any suggestions appreciated

DJ


----------



## lulu1988 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi, My family from Melbourne and my husband has been sending mail from Melbourne to Cebu for ages. Nothing bad happened so far. We are just using Auspost.


----------



## djdba188 (May 7, 2012)

lulu1988 said:


> Hi, My family from Melbourne and my husband has been sending mail from Melbourne to Cebu for ages. Nothing bad happened so far. We are just using Auspost.


Hi Lulu - yes we eventually used registered post - it took a while but the documents got there safely!

Thanks for reply!


----------

